# cluch smoke



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

son of a bit** . I was rolling up to a light, and a guy started to ask me about the car. the light turned green. went to take off (like a bandit) as normal. being that I got side tracked with the kudos to the car. I didn't see that it was in 3rd. smoked the cluch  wasn't that bad (I hope) shore smelled like sh**.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I have smoked mine too. Stinks bad for a few days. Finally goes away, still drives OK, hopefully it didnt shear too much life off.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

JMVorbeck said:


> I have smoked mine too. Stinks bad for a few days. Finally goes away, still drives OK, hopefully it didnt shear too much life off.


:agree It dose smell bad. still fell like a flipin flub


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i smoked mine a few times at the track before i had to replace it.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> i smoked mine a few times at the track before i had to replace it.


how much did you have to pay to get it replaced, and did you do it your self . thanx


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

It suprised me a little, this car seems to have a prettly light clutch. I wonder if they went with this config for better driveability. I think it could have used something a bit heavier.


----------

